# How About a SoG/SCRog Forum?



## drumbum3218 (Nov 10, 2007)

I was thinking there could be a forum for SoG and Scrog grows(sea of green/screen of green), much like there is a seperate forum for "hydroponics/aeroponics." There's not any detailed information on any website I've seen about for SOG. We could have a nice SOG forum at rollitup. I don't know, it was just a thought.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 11, 2007)

Not so sure on that one... might be good, might be bad... don't you like things the way they are?


----------



## buddha548 (Nov 11, 2007)

I THINK IT IS A GOOD IDEA


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 12, 2007)

I suppose it is a fairly good idea.

SOG is inarguably the best way to grow weed. Although there hasn't been many votes on this score yet. Maybe if enough people wanted a SOG forum, Rollitup would oblige.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 12, 2007)

things seem good as they are . but would the sog section be that bad.?. lots of people are growing this way now, esp. indoor and in the winter. when we cannot grow outside.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey,
That would be great, lets do it. I would really enjoy the reading and all the great info that all the great ones have to share. 

So if anyone has any input on this subject and of course pics are all ways worth a 1000 words would be superly duper.

Good idea Drumbum-


----------



## GRIMREEFER93 (Nov 14, 2007)

i think this is a hell of an idea im starting a SOG now actually


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 14, 2007)

This Isn't Going Very Fast...


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 14, 2007)

why isnt there one allready, is the scrog style a newish idea, ive only been growing 9 months. and dont know much about it. but it looks a good way to grow, anyone have any pics?. scrog sog. does scrog mean screen of green???.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 14, 2007)

Because sog isn't really a method unto itself... we have an indoor growing section which accounts for many things... the word is that we have enough forums already.

Start a petition, it's what I'd do. Enough votes and I'm sure you'll change rolli's mind... although with the speed this thread has grown, I really doubt there is enough interest.


----------



## GRIMREEFER93 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sign the petition if your for the forum

1.GrimReefer93


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 14, 2007)

2.crazy-mental


----------



## buninader (Nov 14, 2007)

im definitely in support of this


----------



## buddha548 (Nov 14, 2007)

this is the thred https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/34673-petition-sog-scrog-forum.html

go sign it


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yea rollitup is already a really good site and it really doesn't need anything else, but it would be nice.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 22, 2007)

This has ran on too long with very little interest. Time to die.


----------

